# North Fulton



## brownhounds (Nov 20, 2019)

In my spot.......it’s on.   What y’all seen


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 21, 2019)

I work in a City in North Fulton. Last week, 2 different 2.5 year old 8pts were pushing does very hard.


----------

